# Uber Pool zoomed By and cancelled ..



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...

Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The new crazy...Uber drivers...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MuhKayRuh (Apr 5, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


Why are you doing a pool ride???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MuhKayRuh said:


> Why are you doing a pool ride???


That's seems to be...

A profound question...

That keeps getting asked...8>)

Rakos









PS. That is a monkey-maid...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I just cancelled on somebody remembering she never tips and makes me wait till the clock almost times out. I wish my memory was better when accept screen starts. Oh well....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


Maybe he did know you also drive Uber.

Maybe if you drove uber you would know that the reason you were charged $5 was not because he "zoomed" by, but because it had been 2 minutes.

Bye Felicia!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

interesting ...I've never seen the PAX side of a cancel...so Uber says "Driver" canceled on these things instead of saying "you exceeded the wait time and have been charged a cancel fee" ... the Uber wording basically pits drivers against PAX


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he did know you also drive Uber.
> 
> Maybe if you drove uber you would know that the reason you were charged $5 was not because he "zoomed" by, but because it had been 2 minutes.
> 
> Bye Felicia!


well it wasn't 2 minutes . i requested the uber when i was outside . and standing there waiting for it... he was 2 mins away . watched as he arrived on the app and zoomed by in real life.. he didn't even stop ... so he was totally wrong. he didn't make the attempt to pick me up.... i requested another 1 thinking I wouldn't be charged for the 1st 1, immediately after, stood in the same spot. the 2nd driver came a min later and picked me up no problem



rideshareMN said:


> interesting ...I've never seen the PAX side of a cancel...so Uber says "Driver" canceled on these things instead of saying "you exceeded the wait time and have been charged a cancel fee" ... the Uber wording basically pits drivers against PAX


yep it said driver cancelled and again i didnt exceed the wait time... he never attempted the pickup . just drove by me and cancelled . i was standing outside waiting for him



MuhKayRuh said:


> Why are you doing a pool ride???


because it's a cheaper option duh . lol... well it turned out not to be



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I just cancelled on somebody remembering she never tips and makes me wait till the clock almost times out. I wish my memory was better when accept screen starts. Oh well....


that's different I would have cancelled on her too. my case was different. I ALWAYS tip and my rating is High on both passenger and driver side .... he had no legit reason to cancel ...


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


you should be ashamed of yourself for being an Uber driver and admitting you tried to take a Pool ride.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Just click through with "problem with cancellation fee". You'll get your money back. Uber cares nothing for drivers, and will always take the rider side of the story as gospel.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

TwoWeeks said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself for being an Uber driver and admitting you tried to take a Pool ride.





surlywynch said:


> Just click through with "problem with cancellation fee". You'll get your money back. Uber cares nothing for drivers, and will always take the rider side of the story as gospel.


uber will only give me a $5 credit for another ride.... i don't want another ride... i'm only taking lyft's now .. not giving uber anymore of my money/ their money back .. and when i say i do uber i should clarify i only do eats/rush , No Pax ... and i mostly Ride pool .. X is sometimes $10 more going to the same destination , and "doing uber' i shouldn't be ashamed cause i know the driver doesn't get that extra money ... id rather give any extra money to the driver in a tip ... if people riding pool is such a issue why do ya'll drive pool in the 1st place ... i purposely don't do Pax period for a reason .....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Just click through with "problem with cancellation fee". You'll get your money back. Uber cares nothing for drivers, and will always take the rider side of the story as gospel.


Why did you tell him? 

But yes, he'll get it back in the form of credit and the driver keeps his no-show fee also.



ZoDaUberBiker said:


> i purposely don't do Pax period for a reason .....


If I ever stop doing pax rides it will be for the same reason that you dont... riders like you


----------



## Bkeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

See this is why you should always refuse pool. Joginder is wrong for accepting but he is right for just zooming by as I am sure he got a request on another app.

And to be honest anytime I pick up in that area it always seems to be a problem customer.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why did you tell him?
> 
> But yes, he'll get it back in the form of credit and the driver keeps his no-show fee also.
> 
> If I ever stop doing pax rides it will be for the same reason that you dont... riders like you





Cableguynoe said:


> Why did you tell him?
> 
> But yes, he'll get it back in the form of credit and the driver keeps his no-show fee also.


um .... i do uber also so i already know this... and i know the scam ... you take the 2nd ride and cancel and collect the $5 .. i don't do pax , but if i did i wouldn't pull that scam on them .... so you would stop doing pax because of Good Customers who tip a average of $5-10+ every ride and are always outside standing waiting for you to arrive .. that makes no kind of sense at all .. smh ... just admit it the driver was wrong.. he pulled the old scam on the wrong person, a fellow uber driver who is putting him on blast .. so if you know him let him know he played his self ...


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> ... if people riding pool is such a issue why do ya'll drive pool in the 1st place ... i purposely don't do Pax period for a reason .....


and yet you STILL tried to take a Pool ride, even though you admittedly don't accept them yourself.

Keep digging...and I don't drive Pool. Ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


The BUS would have stopped.

Take it.



ZoDaUberBiker said:


> well it wasn't 2 minutes . i requested the uber when i was outside . and standing there waiting for it... he was 2 mins away . watched as he arrived on the app and zoomed by in real life.. he didn't even stop ... so he was totally wrong. he didn't make the attempt to pick me up.... i requested another 1 thinking I wouldn't be charged for the 1st 1, immediately after, stood in the same spot. the 2nd driver came a min later and picked me up no problem
> 
> yep it said driver cancelled and again i didnt exceed the wait time... he never attempted the pickup . just drove by me and cancelled . i was standing outside waiting for him
> 
> ...


You get WHAT you pay for.
So does Uber .


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Bkeddie said:


> See this is why you should always refuse pool. Joginder is wrong for accepting but he is right for just zooming by as I am sure he got a request on another app.
> 
> And to be honest anytime I pick up in that area it always seems to be a problem customer.


joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


Uber has made itself a " SIDE HUSTLE"

Side Hustles can never be the STAR.


----------



## Bkeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


I see pool I never accept. I let it run out . Second if you pay low rates and find drivers willing to do it then be happy. I would never see entitlement like this from real black car customers. Now every person with a smartphone thinks they deserve a ride. He is a owner operator and can do whatever he wants within the law. As far as rating that means nothing. It is like cheating off the kid next to you. I have had passengers with good ratings that I wish I never picked up. And remember uber doesn't give addresses anymore.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> um .... i do uber also so i already know this... and i know the scam ... you take the 2nd ride and cancel and collect the $5 ..


Then you know that it will NOT give you the no-show fee until after the timer is up.
He was there. You weren't.
Maybe he went around because you weren't there the first time, and the second time is when you saw him drive by.
Next time be ready.



tohunt4me said:


> The BUS would have stopped.
> 
> Take it.


Post of the week!!!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

We all know you can't "zoom" by and collect a cancellation fee. Unless he put "too many passenger"? Or he was waiting where the map told him and you were oblivious to the fact he was sitting there and didn't try to contact him. Thus he did wait and you were unaware and "zoomed" by because he was pissed you made him wait. 

Two sides to every story.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

TwoWeeks said:


> and yet you STILL tried to take a Pool ride, even though you admittedly don't accept them yourself.
> 
> Keep digging...and I don't drive Pool. Ever.


I don't Do passengers Pax period , cause i don't want to deal with them... I do eats/rush on the side ... if i did Pax and opted to do pool then id pickup the hits I accept .. if i didn't want to pick them up i wouldn't accept in the 1st place ... what is your issue with me taking a pool ride ? me taking a x instead would not have made the driver more money and again IF A DRIVER DOESN'T WANT TO TAKE MULTIPLE RIDERS THEN DON'T OPT TO DO POOL !!! .. You don't do pool for a reason right ? EXACTLY !!! so you keep digging ...



tohunt4me said:


> The BUS would have stopped.
> 
> Take it.
> 
> ...


I took a uber in the 1st place specifically because the bus wouldn't be running for another hour and i needed to get home ... .. so ... and no i got less than what i paid for and the 1st driver got what he didn't deserve ... no matter what we all feel on the situation im sure we can all agree UBER is the only 1 who really wins in every situation ...



Cableguynoe said:


> Then you know that it will NOT give you the no-show fee until after the timer is up.
> He was there. You weren't.
> Maybe he went around because you weren't there the first time, and the second time is when you saw him drive by.
> Next time be ready.
> ...


you must be either slow or be Joginder himself ... you don't see where i said i requested the uber when i was already standing outside and i watched him approach and keep going... i never moved from the spot ... he never attempted the pickup . he just cancelled as he got near me.. it was never a timer , unless he selected arrival as he got close , let the timer run out and cancelled... again which is a scam and wrong ... there was no timer shown on my end ... just him approaching , disappearing off my screen but passing by in real life, and then showed driver cancelled ...


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

[QUOTE="you must be either slow or be Joginder himself ... you don't see where i said i requested the uber when i was already standing outside and i watched him approach and keep going... i never moved from the spot ... he never attempted the pickup . he just cancelled as he got near me.. it was never a timer , unless he selected arrival as he got close , let the timer run out and cancelled... again which is a scam and wrong ... there was no timer shown on my end ... just him approaching , disappearing off my screen but passing by in real life, and then showed driver cancelled ...[/QUOTE]

You're definitely a troll. Bring this up in front of Uber drivers. If you drive pax, you would know how flawed your story is. Next.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

we all know what really happened ... he probably got another hit on another app , had a passenger already for uber he was about to drop off... knew he would get the $5 if he cancelled and get the more money for the other app ride ... it's a hustle .. don't try to flip it on me i was the best customer you could want.. standing at the pickup location, high customer rating and a good tipper ... the only issue ypu could have is i took pool instead of x , which again if you see a issue with, don't do pool or accept 2nd hits in the 1st place ...


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> we all know what really happened ... he probably got another hit on another app , had a passenger already for uber he was about to drop off... knew he would get the $5 if he cancelled and get the more money for the other app ride ... it's a hustle .. don't try to flip it on me i was the best customer you could want.. standing at the pickup location, high customer rating and a good tipper ... the only issue ypu could have is i took pool instead of x , which again if you see a issue with, don't do pool or accept 2nd hits in the 1st place ...


"Probably got another hit on another app." Who runs two apps while on the ride, you don't know how long the other pax had to go? Still trying to figure out how he can drive by and collect $5 without waiting. Remember, timer starts when they are close to you on the GPS.  Please, keep going.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> [QUOTE="you must be either slow or be Joginder himself ... you don't see where i said i requested the uber when i was already standing outside and i watched him approach and keep going... i never moved from the spot ... he never attempted the pickup . he just cancelled as he got near me.. it was never a timer , unless he selected arrival as he got close , let the timer run out and cancelled... again which is a scam and wrong ... there was no timer shown on my end ... just him approaching , disappearing off my screen but passing by in real life, and then showed driver cancelled ...
> 
> You're definitely a troll. Bring this up in front of Uber drivers. If you drive pax, you would know how flawed your story is. Next.


from our exchange it's obvious who the troll is . my story is 100 percent true . again stating for the 3rd time .I DONT DO PAX . my account is only for eats/rush ... i don't know what it looks like in the driver app when/ how they cancel a ride ... i only know how it looks for eats / rush and its a little different im sure ... i know for eats you can accept a ping and cancel before you go to the restaurant for pickup without a timer.... , once you pickup the order then you have to attempt the delivery 1st , contact the customer , wait 5 mins and then cancel .... ... all i know is what i stated happened i cant tell you for sure what happened on joginder end ... but im pretty sure its what i and others in this thread assumed, he caught another pickup on another app , and canceled me ... YA'LL DO IT ALL THE TIME !!!! . it is what it is i don't know why you can't admit it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> YA'LL DO IT ALL THE TIME !!!! . it is what it is i don't know why you can't admit it


That might be true, troll.
He could have gotten a request on Lyft and chose to ditch the pool.
But... you would NOT have been charged. 
I cancel pools all the time. Really, all the time.
But the dont get charged and I dont get a penny, unless i arrive and time timer on the app runs out.
That's how it works.

So you are 100% wrong.
We know how it works. You dont.

Like the average pool rider, you probably set pin to wrong place.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> from our exchange it's obvious who the troll is . my story is 100 percent true . again stating for the 3rd time .I DONT DO PAX . my account is only for eats/rush ... i don't know what it looks like in the driver app when/ how they cancel a ride ... i only know how it looks for eats / rush and its a little different im sure ... i know for eats you can accept a ping and cancel before you go to the restaurant for pickup without a timer.... , once you pickup the order then you have to attempt the delivery 1st , contact the customer , wait 5 mins and then cancel .... ... all i know is what i stated happened i cant tell you for sure what happened on joginder end ... but im pretty sure its what i and others in this thread assumed, he caught another pickup on another app , and canceled me ... YA'LL DO IT ALL THE TIME !!!! . it is what it is i don't know why you can't admit it


Even so if he did cancel to pick up another ride on another app, he needs to wait minimum 2 minutes before he can cancel and collect the fee.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Bkeddie said:


> I see pool I never accept. I let it run out . Second if you pay low rates and find drivers willing to do it then be happy. I would never see entitlement like this from real black car customers. Now every person with a smartphone thinks they deserve a ride. He is a owner operator and can do whatever he wants within the law. As far as rating that means nothing. It is like cheating off the kid next to you. I have had passengers with good ratings that I wish I never picked up. And remember uber doesn't give addresses anymore.


exactly , if you don't want to do pool don't except, i don't want to do pax, so it's not even on my account ... as far as entitlement are you serious?.. i deal with entitled pricks every day delivering food, id never be one of them... no, everyone who requests a ride, pays for it, and its accepted by a driver deserves a ride ... *shrugs* ..... he can do whatever he wants , but it doesn't make it right, he didn't break any laws , but he was still wrong.. no matter how ya'll try to justify it...

IM GETTING WAY OFF TRACK HERE THO ... the purpose of this thread wasn't to get any sympathy or recourse , moreso to vent and in hopes JOGINDER sees the post and knows he's a piece of crap for doing it... and i'm guessing all ya'll who do the same are feeling like peices of crap too so ya'll tryin g to justify it ... either way good day ... not responding to anymore as this is obviously a biased group ... .. the sad part is im technically 1 of you , but i dont feel bad for what ya'll go thru anymore , knowing ya'll attitudes on situations like this, and makes me ashamed to be in anyway involved with uber ..


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> exactly , if you don't want to do pool don't except, i don't want to do pax, so it's not even on my account ... as far as entitlement are you serious?.. i deal with entitled pricks every day delivering food, id never be one of them... no, everyone who requests a ride, pays for it, and its accepted by a driver deserves a ride ... *shrugs* ..... he can do whatever he wants , but it doesn't make it right, he didn't break any laws , but he was still wrong.. no matter how ya'll try to justify it...
> 
> IM GETTING WAY OFF TRACK HERE THO ... the purpose of this thread wasn't to get any sympathy or recourse , moreso to vent and in hopes JOGINDER sees the post and knows he's a piece of crap for doing it... and i'm guessing all ya'll who do the same are feeling like peices of crap too so ya'll tryin g to justify it ... either way good day ... not responding to anymore as this is obviously a biased group ... .. the sad part is im technically 1 of you , but i dont feel bad for what ya'll go thru anymore , knowing ya'll attitudes on situations like this, and makes me ashamed to be in anyway involved with uber ..


Remember, we are Lyft drivers too


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That might be true, troll.
> He could have gotten a request on Lyft and chose to ditch the pool.
> But... you would NOT have been charged.
> I cancel pools all the time. Really, all the time.
> ...


now you giving a little ... here's a hole in your theory tho, i requested another ride directly after he cancelled , that driver pulled right up to where i was a min later .. for the 5th time I NEVER MOVED ... never changed the pin location ..... and you missed the part where i said joginder was 2 mins away when i requested the 1st ride ... so he might have been close enough to select arrive , and let the timer run out and cancel... idk like you and i said i don't know how it looks on ya'll side as a pax driver ... all i know is the facts on my side . i was there , he rode by , about a minute or less later it showed cancelled by driver

if i set the pin to the wrong place or wanst there how did the 2nd driver pull right up and find me with no problem ?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> now you giving a little ... here's a hole in your theory tho, i requested another ride directly after he cancelled , that driver pulled right up to where i was a min later .. for the 5th time I NEVER MOVED ... never changed the pin location ..... and you missed the part where i said joginder was 2 mins away when i requested the 1st ride ... so he might have been close enough to select arrive , and let the timer run out and cancel... idk like you and i said i don't know how it looks on ya'll side as a pax driver ... all i know is the facts on my side . i was there , he rode by , about a minute or less later it showed cancelled by driver
> 
> if i set the pin to the wrong place or wanst there how did the 2nd driver pull right up and find me with no problem ?


First, you need to be within like 100 to 300 feet from the pax in order for the timer to start, not a crazy 2 minutes away. I arrived at a mansion before and it wouldn't let me start the ride because the pin was set at their house and I was in the street, very very long driveway.

Second, GPS error maybe. It's not fool proof so it probably did send him down a little bit. I was sent on a side street and showed the pax was there, turns out they were at a bar 3 buildings down on the next street over. If this is the case, he technically was there because he went to the drop off point. Next time, when the text says he's "2 minutes away", count down and watch the map. If he stops when he's close, CALL!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’ve actually had a driver roll by and start the ride, and then attempt to fleece me that way... while there’s no passenger in their car 

But Uber refunded my $$.

They do do refunds.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


Question.

You do uber but yet you requested a PooPoo arse ride...if you dont get yooooooo



Rakos said:


> That's seems to be...
> 
> A profound question...
> 
> ...


Normally I would take monkey as offensive.... but your posts have me rolling on the ground most of the time can't even lie...at least 3 times ppl stare at me like "wtf is so funny" if only they knew lmfao


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

A Driver who Pools...youre


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> A Driver who Pools...youre
> View attachment 180110


OMG....ROFLMAO...And in tears...8>)

Priceless!

Rakos


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


Poo to go less than 1/2 mile,shameful and well deserved.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> because it's a cheaper option duh . lol... well it turned out not to be


Do you know what NAFTA/Outsourcing is and how it works?

Do you know why Walmart has such a bad public image?

Do you know why Apple products (specifically the iPhone) had such a negative backlash when people found out the hardware was made by Foxconn?

Consumers are always looking for the lowest price, regardless of what it means to get it, everything listed above is the result

NAFTA was put in place to make it legal for corporations to outsource jobs, meaning taking fair paying jobs away from Americans and sending them overseas where foreign people are willing to do the same job for less money (like Indian call Center jobs, or most of our tech being made in China), just so the company can pass the savings onto you

Walmart has a poor public image for the same reason, well except for the outsourcing for the most point (there's an episode of South Park that explains this very point, making fun of Walmart about it in the process), people want lower prices, and Walmart offers that... At a cost

Did you know that the Foxconn factory, the place that makes the majority of the tech we use everyday, including Apple products like the iPhone, is surrounded by something called a "suicide net"? A trampoline like net to prevent Foxconn employees from committing suicide by jumping out of windows to fall to their death... On purpose, why? For being paid slave wages and being mistreated, Foxconn employees are slaves

What does this all have to do with UberPOOL? You chose UberPOOL for the same reason businesses outsource jobs, for the same reason consumers choose to shop at Walmart, for the same reason tech companies get their PCBs developed at Foxconn, for the lowest possible price at the expense do those doing the labor at lower wages, you know it's happening, you know it's wrong, you just don't care

"Oh, but I always tip, so it's not so bad"

Well, I always donate or "round up" when given the option at checkout at Walmart, I always pay to escalate tech support so I get a knowledgeable well paid American tech to help me with my issues instead of an underpaid Indian (paying for escalation is a thing, Dell does it), etc., all that good karma's got to equal up to something... Right?

NO!!!! Tipping doesn't make everything all better, sure it's the right thing to do, but that's just putting a band-aid on the wound *you *inflicted, you're basically saying "you driving me around, taking me where I need to go isn't worth X prices, but here's a few extra bucks, hope that helps"

If you're going to tip anyway, what's tapping on X instead of POOL gonna hurt? Just do it, and I assure you Joginder wouldn't have zipped right by you

It's called being cheap

UberPOOL wouldn't be so bad if it were set up properly, UberPOOL has a *HUGE* loophole that pax are taking advantage of, and they don't even know they are taking advantage of it, they think they are using it properly, and they aren't, well, not that they can help it anyway

UberPOOL (and LyftLine) is just that, Pool, as in carpool, as in multiple people riding in a car, in the same way as a bus, pax 1 starts Pool, pays fare, gets ride, pax 2 pays fare, gets ride, so on and so forth until you have 4x in an X or 7~8x in an XL

The problem comes in when, say X for such a distance is $5 but Pool is only $2.50, the driver is only going to make that $2.50 (or their cut of it at least) if that is the only pax they pick up

Here's how Pool *should *work, take mileage+time+etc to equal X fare, / amount of pax

So if pax requests UberPOOL, they are really requesting X with possibility of being a Pool, if fare becomes X / 1 it's a regular X fare, but if fare becomes X / 2, it's 1/2 the cost of fare per pax

So for example, say X fare is $5, if pax requests Pool and there is no other pax pickup, they have to pay $5, but if another pax is picked up along the way, that fare is now split, so each pax only pays $2.50

So in the end, the total fare never changes, pax just pay less and less the more pax are picked up

This also eliminates the "Hey, I'm not sharing my ride w/ another pax", if they want the fare cut, they have to agree to it


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

well loosing $5 dollars is better than getting raped and or having your identity stolen. trust me dude, its going to get a lot worse. you should be getting your NOTICE OF DATA BREACH in the mail. soon...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> uber will only give me a $5 credit for another ride.... i don't want another ride... i'm only taking lyft's now .. not giving uber anymore of my money/ their money back .. and when i say i do uber i should clarify i only do eats/rush , No Pax ... and i mostly Ride pool .. X is sometimes $10 more going to the same destination , and "doing uber' i shouldn't be ashamed cause i know the driver doesn't get that extra money ... id rather give any extra money to the driver in a tip ... if people riding pool is such a issue why do ya'll drive pool in the 1st place ... i purposely don't do Pax period for a reason .....


A driver can only receive a $5 cancellation fee on a pool ride after there at the pickup and waited 2 full minutes. Sounds like you were late and got pissed he canceled. I mean you can't come to an Uber drivers forum and say you ordered a pool ride and expect any kind of sympathy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> Just click through with "problem with cancellation fee". You'll get your money back.


Uber gave me back my money when I demanded it. They simply did not charge me for the ride.



ZoDaUberBiker said:


> uber will only give me a $5 credit for another ride....
> 
> if people riding pool is such a issue why do ya'll drive pool in the 1st place ...


That is funny. The one time that I demanded a refund for a ride most foul, I got it.

U-Pool is an "issue"" for me, which is why I will not accept them.



ZoDaUberBiker said:


> Good Customers who tip a average of $5-10+ every ride and are always outside standing waiting for you to arrive ..
> 
> just admit it the driver was wrong..


Most customers do not tip. This goes double for those who promise to tip in-application. Half of the customers are not outside, either. As you do a form of Uber, you should understand why we are as jaded as we are. I suspect that as a delivery guy, you do not face dissimilar abuse at the hands of the customers.

The driver was wrong. In fact, the driver was a dolt. He should not have accepted it in the first place. I do not accept U-Pools.



tohunt4me said:


> The BUS would have stopped.
> 
> Take it.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Cableguynoe said:


> Post of the week!!!


QUOTE="ZoDaUberBiker, post: 3316047, member: 126087"]if i did Pax and opted to do pool DON'T OPT TO DO POOL !!![/QUOTE]

You can not opt in or out of U-Pool; 'been tried and the success was short lived. You must simply let expire the p ing or press the "decline" button. This messes with your acceptance rate, which makes you ineligible for a few, but not all, of the bonuses and incentives. Uber no longer de-activates for a low acceptance rate, but still, given my 'druthers, I would prefer an acceptance rate far higher than mine is currently. Lyft actually is worse about it.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I've actually had a driver roll by and start the ride, and then attempt to fleece me that way... while there's no passenger in their car . But Uber refunded my $$. They do do refunds.


We both are drivers and have reeceived refunds. Is you r experience something peculiar to the New York market, I wonder?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Do you know what NAFTA/Outsourcing is and how it works?
> 
> Do you know why Walmart has such a bad public image?
> 
> ...


That's why you take pools but never take on multiple passengers. You except pool and hit the offline button and you treat is as an uberX ride with slightly less pay. Except pool but never additional passengers.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's why you take pools but never take on multiple passengers. You except pool and hit the offline button and you treat is as an uberX ride with slightly less pay. Except pool but never additional passengers.


This is encouraging people to take Pool. Don't feed into it and make it an X when it's not an X.

Second, as for the driver, that's not a good idea because then you can't stack your pings (which I do like to do on a busy Saturday night). You typically get rides that are close to your drop off point, turning off any more requests to cater to your pax sets you back in time and money.

DO NOT ACCEPT POOL


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's why you take pools but never take on multiple passengers. You except pool and hit the offline button and you treat is as an uberX ride with slightly less pay. Except pool but never additional passengers.


this is the exact opposite of what you should do.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> This is encouraging people to take Pool. Don't feed into it and make it an X when it's not an X.
> 
> Second, as for the driver, that's not a good idea because then you can't stack your pings (which I do like to do on a busy Saturday night). You typically get rides that are close to your drop off point, turning off any more requests to cater to your pax sets you back in time and money.
> 
> DO NOT ACCEPT POOL


You go back online when your within a few minutes of dropping the rider off and you can still get stacked rides. Very simple. If your turning down every pool then your turning down close to half of your requests.



TwoWeeks said:


> this is the exact opposite of what you should do.


What would be the exact opposite lol


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> What would be the exact opposite lol


Your reply (to me)


CJfrom619 said:


> That's why you take pools but never take on multiple passengers. You except pool and hit the offline button and you treat is as an uberX ride with slightly less pay. Except pool but never additional passengers.


So the objective is to make as little money as possible?

Pax pay less to use Pool (the reason they use it over X), In turn the driver makes less per pax (group), the idea is the more pax the driver picks up during Pool, the more money is paid, but the less the individual pax has to pay

Imagine it like a bus, when you board a bus, you pay your fare at the till and sit down somewhere on the bus, say the fare is a flat $1.50, every bus pax pays that same fare, if you are on the bus alone, the local TA only gets $1.50, but say there are 4 other bus pax, each pax pays their $1.50, but now the local TA gets $1.50 fare x 5 pax = $7.50 total

Now instead of being one of the bus pax, say you are that bus driver, would you rather have the $1.50 from one bus pax or would you rather have the $7.50 from the 5 pax?

According to you, the bus driver should go in express mode straight to the first pax's destination, ignoring all other stops and potential pax just for that $1.50, which makes TwoWeeks correct, that is the exact opposite of what you should do

Most Pool pax tend to request Pool then refuse the driver to make other stops, or since it runs similar to the DF there's no guarantee that there will be any other stops along the way, this is why drivers cancel or refuse to accept Pool pings

My idea fixes that, if Pool ran at X rates until another Pool pax is picked up, then pax would have to suck it up and accept having to ride w another Pool pax to get their rate cut and hope another Pool ping comes in along the way, the more Pool pax picked up the less each pax pays, and the driver gets paid X rates regardless, everyone's happy, it's kind of like doing split fare with strangers


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MuhKayRuh said:


> Why are you doing a pool ride???


Seriously!!!! WTF??!! you drive for Uber and you actually have the same (actually, WORSE) lack of respect and entitlement that regular shitheel pax do.

You're an embarrassment to drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you are going to accept U-Pools, you might as well take on the additional customers. You must minimise your losses. When you are ready to hang it up, or get caught in an Endless Pool, then turn off the new request button.

The best advice is do not accept them at all, unless you need them to make a bonus quota.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> You go back online when your within a few minutes of dropping the rider off and you can still get stacked rides. Very simple. If your turning down every pool then your turning down close to half of your requests.
> 
> What would be the exact opposite lol


Nah, Pools are like 5 to 10% of my requests in my area, thankfully. I get like 2 pool requests on a Saturday night, no biggie. X comes in within 2 minutes.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> me taking a x instead would not have made the driver more money


Yes it would


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

MuhKayRuh said:


> Why are you doing a pool ride???


Exactly


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, you can write on here, and say over and over you do not drive UberX, only Eats, but not everyone reads all of the thread much of the time. So, there's that.

As for your Cancellation experience. Driver probably just a scam driver. They get close enough to your pick up spot where you can't see them and that starts the 2 minute timer. Then they time it so they go by the pickup point just as it hits 2 minutes and they Cancel, RIDER NO SHOW. There's bad apples in every bunch...most if not all the drivers on this board, don't do that crap. Still request the refund/credit, whichever you can get out of Uber. It lets them know driver did it, again. Eventually Uber will catch up with them and they will be deactivated for scamming the system.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Joghinder is a modern day hero


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

uber fool said:


> Joghinder is a modern day hero


He is a profitable driver that we all could learn from.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Your reply (to me)
> 
> So the objective is to make as little money as possible?
> 
> ...


Mike in theory your idea seems good but in reality that is not how UberPool works. You understand that the more pax you pick up on a pool the bigger discount they get and that discount applies to the driver as well. If you pick up 1 pax on a pool and nobody else then you receive about 10% less then an UberX. When you take on other passengers then that percentage is much higher. Your mistake is your not factoring in time. I can give a 25 minute ride with 1 pool rider and make $20 or give a 45 minute ride and pickup 3 pool passengers for $26. Trust me I've given plenty of both rides and the time you spend picking up extra passengers is not worth it.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> for your Cancellation experience. Driver probably just a scam driver. They get close enough to your pick up spot where you can't see them and that starts the 2 minute timer. Then they time it so they go by the pickup point just as it hits 2 minutes and they Cancel, RIDER NO SHOW.


Doesn't the app tell the rider that we've arrived? So why do those riders just sit waiting instead of looking around and then calling when they don't see you?

And is the cancel fee really aorth that much? They just have a string of cancels in their trip reports? Have u met one of these drivers?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Doesn't the app tell the rider that we've arrived? So why do those riders just sit waiting instead of looking around and then calling when they don't see you?
> 
> And is the cancel fee really aorth that much? They just have a string of cancels in their trip reports? Have u met one of these drivers?


I have not met one of these drivers...I only associate with good people. But have read a few on here bragging about getting their 'hide around the corner' cancellation fees. I consistently notice that Uber shows, _Rider Notified_ as soon as I turn onto the block to pick up pax. Sometimes hundreds of feet away from the pickup spot. And, Data lags for many passengers. Which means they might not receive the _Your Driver has Arrived _notice, sometimes until they actually get in the car. I have had that happen.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Good thing Lyft Lines are so much better of an experience than Uber Pool!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Have a feeling that Joghinder T689195C maybe going to the corner now for 'timeout'


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> um .... i do uber also so i already know this... and i know the scam ... you take the 2nd ride and cancel and collect the $5 .. i don't do pax , but if i did i wouldn't pull that scam on them .... so you would stop doing pax because of Good Customers who tip a average of $5-10+ every ride and are always outside standing waiting for you to arrive .. that makes no kind of sense at all .. smh ... just admit it the driver was wrong.. he pulled the old scam on the wrong person, a fellow uber driver who is putting him on blast .. so if you know him let him know he played his self ...


Stop acting like driving food for Uber is the same as driving people for Uber. It's not. And you, mr wanna be Uber driver, are the one who started this scam when requesting a pool ride. If you don't like it, look at your own habits.



ZoDaUberBiker said:


> exactly , if you don't want to do pool don't except, i don't want to do pax, so it's not even on my account ... as far as entitlement are you serious?.. i deal with entitled pricks every day delivering food, id never be one of them... no, everyone who requests a ride, pays for it, and its accepted by a driver deserves a ride ... *shrugs* ..... he can do whatever he wants , but it doesn't make it right, he didn't break any laws , but he was still wrong.. no matter how ya'll try to justify it...
> 
> IM GETTING WAY OFF TRACK HERE THO ... the purpose of this thread wasn't to get any sympathy or recourse , moreso to vent and in hopes JOGINDER sees the post and knows he's a piece of crap for doing it... and i'm guessing all ya'll who do the same are feeling like peices of crap too so ya'll tryin g to justify it ... either way good day ... not responding to anymore as this is obviously a biased group ... .. the sad part is im technically 1 of you , but i dont feel bad for what ya'll go thru anymore , knowing ya'll attitudes on situations like this, and makes me ashamed to be in anyway involved with uber ..


Joginder isn't the one being shown to be a piece of crap. Just FYI.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Mike in theory your idea seems good but in reality that is not how UberPool works. You understand that the more pax you pick up on a pool the bigger discount they get and that discount applies to the driver as well. If you pick up 1 pax on a pool and nobody else then you receive about 10% less then an UberX. When you take on other passengers then that percentage is much higher. Your mistake is your not factoring in time. *I can give a 25 minute ride with 1 pool rider and make $20 or give a 45 minute ride and pickup 3 pool passengers for $26. *Trust me I've given plenty of both rides and the time you spend picking up extra passengers is not worth it.


There's a lot of unmentioned variables here

You mention you could make $20 on a 25min ride with one pax but you could also make $26 on a 45min ride with 3 pax due to the fare decreasing per each pax being picked up

But here's what you *didn't *mention...

•Traffic-You never said if the flow of traffic was the same, if there was less traffic on that 25min ride, you could go a farther distance in that amount of time, or are you saying that Pool doesn't pay for mileage? This could be difference between rush hour and being completely dead, This can definitely skew results

•Pax location-Pool has similarities to Destination Filter, subsequent pax (if picked up and not skipped), are not always along the way, there is always the possibility of backtracking, same for drop offs, are these descrepincies just thrown out (not paid or counted)? These could be 2 or more miles out of the way in some cases, those miles would need to be added or deducted in some form or fashion, does that not skew results?

•Speed limit-Speed limits can vary in areas, then there's the question of if you speed or not, how much from the posted speed, and your consistency of speeding, again this can skew results, if even only a little

Okay, I have to confess something here, I really know nothing when it comes to a UberPOOL except for what I hear on here... Why? Because I'm lucky enough to be in a market that doesn't have Pool (though I probably just jinxed it, we used to not have boost, now we do during all OSU home games

Though those numbers are pretty similar to UberX rates here (well, again, there are a lot of variables a Play) you will have to admit this is pretty uncanny, that is if you used actual figures and not just something you thought of off the top of your head, though of course markets vary and so does fare pricing in different markets








If it puts anything into perspective, the speed limit is 65 and I usually go about 65~75 usually averaging 70mph

So if what you are saying is true, what's everybody complaining about? You guy's Pool is better than our X, JTTwentySeven is right it, that does encourage pax to take Pool, it would encourage drivers like me to accept Pool, that is if it were available here

Not to mention the fact that other members here, many of them who actually have a few Pool trips under their belt also agree with me

Sorry, but your post just doesn't add up


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> There's a lot of unmentioned variables here
> 
> You mention you could make $20 on a 25min ride with one pax but you could also make $26 on a 45min ride with 3 pax due to the fare decreasing per each pax being picked up
> 
> ...


How can you speak about pool rides if you've never given one yourself?? You can watch a million football games but if you've never played football then you shouldn't give advice about playing football.

What I'm saying is that I can give a pool ride with 1 rider and no additional stops at $20 for 25 minutes..that same ride if I was picking up additional passenger can take 45 minutes and I only pocket maybe additional $5-10 maybe around $26. You have to factor in the time it takes to drive to and pickup additional riders. In some pool rides you can backtrack 5 minutes just to head in the direction you came from. It's hard to talk about with you if you've never given 1 yourself. Like I said in my post I've given many pool rides and am speaking from personal experience of testing both theories out.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> How can you speak about pool rides if you've never given one yourself?? You can watch a million football games but if you've never played football then you shouldn't give advice about playing football.


Well...



Mikedamirault said:


> Okay, I have to confess something here, I really know nothing when it comes to a UberPOOL *except for what I hear on here...*


Sure, I haven't experienced Pool firsthand, but that doesn't mean I haven't heard about it and parts of how it works, driver's views of it and what they have done with it or about it

And again, I'm admitting I don't know everything about Pool and admitting that I never accepted Pool because it's not available in my market, hence the confession

As for your analogy, I don't have to play football in order to know how football is played, and I don't need to play in order to give tips or advice, I just have to know facts, do the proper research, learn about it, I'm not a Doctor, but that doesn't mean I can't give advice on how to dress a wound, I am CPR certified, but never once have I ever given actual CPR (unless the CPR dummies count)



CJfrom619 said:


> What I'm saying is that I can give a pool ride with 1 rider and no additional stops at $20 for 25 minutes..that same ride if I was picking up additional passenger can take 45 minutes and I only pocket maybe additional $5-10 maybe around $26.


And what I'm saying is I'm calling BS

Your figures on Pool with a single pax are way too similar on my Airport pickup on X (as in the posted image), sure, there may not be much of a gain from pax2 than with pax1 alone, but you are saying that Pool with only one pax pays only a little bit less than than the same ride on X, if that's the case (and it's not) then what's the point of Pool to begin with? Why do pax love it so much and why do drivers hate it so much? The way you're explaining it, as long as it's just one pax it's not much of a loss to drivers and it's not much of a savings to pax, in other words, it's X with a different name and a sympathy button to lower what pax1 owes by picking up another pax (and lowering your income from said trip while you are at it)



CJfrom619 said:


> You have to factor in the time it takes to drive to and pickup additional riders. In some pool rides you can backtrack 5 minutes just to head in the direction you came from. It's hard to talk about with you if you've never given 1 yourself.


Isn't this kind of what I eluded to in my last post?



Mikedamirault said:


> •Pax location-Pool has similarities to Destination Filter, subsequent pax (if picked up and not skipped), are not always along the way, there is always the possibility of backtracking, same for drop offs, are these descrepincies just thrown out (not paid or counted)? These could be 2 or more miles out of the way in some cases, those miles would need to be added or deducted in some form or fashion, does that not skew results?


So what, are you paid/calculated by time to backtrack to pax2+? Paid by mileage? Both? Neither? How about the distance from pax2+ back on track, time? Mileage? Both? Neither? Does backtracking even count as part of the trip? Does the trip timer pause so to speak when you make the "detour" to pick up pax2+?

Of course you have to factor in that time/mileage, but does it count, not count, what?



CJfrom619 said:


> Like I said in my post I've given many pool rides and am speaking from personal experience of testing both theories out.


Okay, fine, but when you explain how it supposedly works, it doesn't sound any worse than X (as long as you only pick up one pax), but when I hear it from everybody else, it doesn't matter if it's 1 pax, 2 pax, 4 pax or 8 pax, Pool is Pool and Pool sucks, and when they explain it, it sounds like they are paid barely anything close to X fares


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> Well...
> 
> Sure, I haven't experienced Pool firsthand, but that doesn't mean I haven't heard about it and parts of how it works, driver's views of it and what they have done with it or about it
> 
> ...


UberPool is less then 10% of the pay you get from UberX if you don't take on additional passengers so yes it's almost the same pay.

Your completely wrong about knowing something without actually doing it. You can only learn so much from listening and hearing about others experiences. You don't know anything about football until you've actually played it. And you don't know anything about being an Uber if you've never given a ride. I'm not talking about knowing what a touchdown or quarterback is I'm talking about the small details of the game just like UberPool is with doing Uber.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> UberPool is less then 10% of the pay you get from UberX if you don't take on additional passengers so yes it's almost the same pay.


Okay, so Pool is absolutely pointless and is in no way different than X

So let me get this straight, pax choose Pool because it's cheaper than X, though it's not much cheaper than X (unless another Pool ping comes in), drivers refuse Pool because they don't make as much money as X, yet it's within a 10% or less the loss, so not much of a loss (unless said driver accept Pool ping from pax2+), the power to choose wether or not to accept pax2+ in the drivers hands, so don't accept a ping and everything's hunky dory, correct?

Okay, so that only leaves 4 questions left...

•Why do drivers hate Pool?
•Why do pax love Pool?
•Why don't pax want want to ride w/other pax on Pool?
•Why are drivers so big on picking up pax2+?

Yeah, I just caught a big whiff of BS



CJfrom619 said:


> Your completely wrong about knowing something without actually doing it. You can only learn so much from listening and hearing about others experiences. You don't know anything about football until you've actually played it. And you don't know anything about being an Uber if you've never given a ride. I'm not talking about knowing what a touchdown or quarterback is I'm talking about the small details of the game just like UberPool is with doing Uber.


Actually, YOUR'E completely wrong about not knowing something without actually doing it

While hands on experience is most definitely the best teacher, you are right about that, it is definitely possible to know how to do something without having the experience, it's not as "locked in" as it is of you actually experience something, you don't need prior experience to know that flipping a wall switch down turns the light off or flipping it up turns it on

There are many things I already knew how to do without having done them before, it's called having background knowledge and listening to other people's advice, oh, and having common sense


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

5 dollars wasn’t cheap enough i guess. Had to pay 3.71. Well, now you paid 5


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


I'd love to see your payment page for this particular trip with the tip added. Not saying I don't believe you, but I really want to see proof .


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'd love to see your payment page for this particular trip with the tip added. Not saying I don't believe you, but I really want to see proof .


Its verified


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> exactly , if you don't want to do pool don't except, i don't want to do pax, so it's not even on my account ... as far as entitlement are you serious?.. i deal with entitled pricks every day delivering food, id never be one of them... no, everyone who requests a ride, pays for it, and its accepted by a driver deserves a ride ... *shrugs* ..... he can do whatever he wants , but it doesn't make it right, he didn't break any laws , but he was still wrong.. no matter how ya'll try to justify it...
> 
> IM GETTING WAY OFF TRACK HERE THO ... the purpose of this thread wasn't to get any sympathy or recourse , moreso to vent and in hopes JOGINDER sees the post and knows he's a piece of crap for doing it... and i'm guessing all ya'll who do the same are feeling like peices of crap too so ya'll tryin g to justify it ... either way good day ... not responding to anymore as this is obviously a biased group ... .. the sad part is im technically 1 of you , but i dont feel bad for what ya'll go thru anymore , knowing ya'll attitudes on situations like this, and makes me ashamed to be in anyway involved with uber ..


After reading your comments, it is quite obvious you don't know how the driver app works for Pool or X......

A driver cannot collect a Pool cancellation fee unless he has waited the 2 minutes for pax to arrive; the app simply doesn't allow for that to happen. It sounds amazing, I'd love it, but it's impossible. Perhaps UBER charged you $5 (if the driver didn't want to wait and cancelled before the 2 minutes were up), but there's no way the driver saw any of it. Uber would be the most likely offender in this equation, especially if you were ready with toes on the curb from the moment you requested the ride.

So either you are skewing the situation here intentionally or there's part of the equation you're not familiar with which caused the payment to be necessary, OR Uber collected $5 from you unscrupulously and made it appear as a "driver error."

The most surprising part of this whole debacle is the fact that you as a driver connected to Uber would request a Pool ride and keep defending that decision.



CJfrom619 said:


> That's why you take pools but never take on multiple passengers. You except pool and hit the offline button and you treat is as an uberX ride with slightly less pay. Except pool but never additional passengers.


Actually this is the *worst* thing you could do; you are creating monster pax who will in the future expect UberX trips at pool prices, because "their other drivers never pick up additional pool passengers" and they got to their destinations on time rather than having to wait through other paxs' trips.

You're doing yourself and your fellow drivers a HUGE disservice by giving cheap, bottom of the barrel dipshit pax X rides at bus fare prices. You're not receiving the payment you SHOULD receive for providing an X ride, and you're setting up future drivers for misery with the spoiled, atrocious pax who expect everything for nothing and will then downtate their other drivers for simply doing their jobs. 



emdeplam said:


> Its verified


Where's the screenshot? An I blind? I just went through this whole thread and didn't see anything.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> There's a lot of unmentioned variables here
> 
> You mention you could make $20 on a 25min ride with one pax but you could also make $26 on a 45min ride with 3 pax due to the fare decreasing per each pax being picked up
> 
> ...


Pool is not going to be worth it for at least one, it not all, of the following reasons:

1) The driver always received at least 20% less than they would for the same trip on Uber X. Passengers pay much less, Uber takes their share, and the driver is screwed, once again. After doing 2 pool trips when I first started, I now refuse unless it's surging above 2.2 because it's not worth the headache. Even above 2.2 is questionable for me.

2) The pax are absolutely the bottom of the barrel of rideshare pax, which is saying a lot. They know the tricks and the ins and outs of how everything is supposed to work, even when they are spouting bullshit. It's like they have studied the various algorithms for months on end just to squeeze every last penny out of the trip that they can.

3) They rate poorly. My only two 3-star ratings out of my 1000 trips are from 2 shithead pool pax, they both wanted X rides for pool prices. This was at the very beginning of when I started driving, so I knew exactly who gave the bad ratings because they were the only rides I had given that afternoon. Both mad that I picked up additional pax after them. I said to the first one who got pissed as I headed to second pool pax "did you actually intend to order an "X" ride? This one is a "Pool" - that means You're carpooling." I could tell from her attitude that I was going to get a bad rating as it was, so I was just extra obnoxious and patronizing because it felt good at the time. I said it in a nice way, as if I was confused about the matter, because seriously, why the hell would someone order a pool ride and then have the nerve and audacity to become upset when the next person needs a ride? Eat my shorts! AND the B was a DOCTOR carrying a $4,000 LV bag!

4) with every additional pick up and drop off, you are increasing the risk of an accident or fender bender for a variety of reasons. Having one long continuous X trip lets you avoid picking up and dropping off continuously in traffic or wherever you are. My city is filled with traffic at all hours of the day and night, so it's a reality for me all the time. But even without traffic, Pickups and drop offs involve more risk

5) you're basically confirming before the ride even starts that you're not getting a tip. If these assholes are so cheap that they want to take a chauffeur-driven ride for bus fare, do you really think they're going to throw 5 Bucks Your Way, even if you provide a stellar service from the start to the end? Errr, nope.

6) when you accept that pool request, you are taking yourself out of the running for an "X" ride requests that you might have gotten within seconds after the pool request. Why anyone would knowingly short themselves out of at least 20% is beyond me. I don't like doing more work for less money, I'm actually in favor of doing the opposite of that.

My apologies for any spelling or grammatical errors, this is mainly voice to text as I'm hiking . Why am I reading UP while hiking, you ask? That's a really good question - I know I shouldn't be but this damn site has me under its thumb!!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Pool is not going to be worth it for at least one, it not all, of the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The driver always received at least 20% less than they would for the same trip on Uber X. Passengers pay much less, Uber takes their share, and the driver is screwed, once again. After doing 2 pool trips when I first started, I now refuse unless it's surging above 2.2 because it's not worth the headache. Even above 2.2 is questionable for me.
> 
> ...


I'm not the one you should be telling this all to, I fully agree with you, it's CJfrom619 that this should be directed to

He paints this pretty picture that if you accept a Pool, pick up the first pax and go offline, it's basically an X ride from there on out with a loss only within 10% of X, I've heard enough here that I'm not buying it


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> uber will only give me a $5 credit for another ride.... i don't want another ride... i'm only taking lyft's now .. not giving uber anymore of my money/ their money back .. and when i say i do uber i should clarify i only do eats/rush , No Pax ... and i mostly Ride pool .. X is sometimes $10 more going to the same destination , and "doing uber' i shouldn't be ashamed cause i know the driver doesn't get that extra money ... id rather give any extra money to the driver in a tip ... if people riding pool is such a issue why do ya'll drive pool in the 1st place ... i purposely don't do Pax period for a reason .....


Stop crying, take the 5 bucks and use it on your next trip...then stop using uber, and stop posting nonsense.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> View attachment 179838
> I watched as he zoomed Right past me and It showed cancelled on my phone... i hope your on this forum too ...screw you "Joginder" for cancelling on me leaving me waiting out in the cold .. you didnt know i do uber too ...
> 
> Now im stuck with a $5 cancellation .. smh ...


it's called a drive by no show cancel. You must be new.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Pool is not going to be worth it for at least one, it not all, of the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The driver always received at least 20% less than they would for the same trip on Uber X. Passengers pay much less, Uber takes their share, and the driver is screwed, once again. After doing 2 pool trips when I first started, I now refuse unless it's surging above 2.2 because it's not worth the headache. Even above 2.2 is questionable for me.
> 
> ...


I think I love you more now after this post. (None creepy)


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Seriously.....



TwoWeeks said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself for being an Uber driver and admitting you tried to take a Pool ride.


How could you do that to a fellow driver? You deserve to get screwed, shame on you!


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 179857
> 
> 
> PS. That is a monkey-maid...


The Gift Of Fish-like Primates?

Is The Gift of Fish really a mad scientist?


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


Said Uber: "If you want to be successful in life, you should forget about the wrongfulness, and you should forget about the principle of doing the right things, and that's how I, Uber as a Company became so successful".

Have you heard of anyone that is honest and very rich? No.

Have you heard of anyone that is kind to one another and very rich? No.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> I'm not the one you should be telling this all to, I fully agree with you, it's CJfrom619 that this should be directed to
> 
> He paints this pretty picture that if you accept a Pool, pick up the first pax and go offline, it's basically an X ride from there on out with a loss only within 10% of X, I've heard enough here that I'm not buying it


Huh? I'm not chastising anyone, I was agreeing/adding to a comment I thought mine was somewhat related to.

I didn't intend any defensive feelings to be brought up, my apologies if you felt I was lecturing or judging you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ZoDaUberBiker said:


> joginder is wrong period ... I'm pretty sure he got another hit on another app... i get it... this is a Hustle .... don't make it right tho ... if i got my money back (not a credit) i wouldn't care so much ... but its also the principle of things .... as far as problem customers again my rating is high so... and if you concerned about pickups in that area you shouldn't accept in the 1st place ... the 2nd driver picked me up no problem, and i still tipped ...


It is wrong that you were charged. It wasn't wrong for him to cancel. It is his right as it is his vehicle and he is an independent contractor. We aren't slaves. We don't have pool here but from what I understand drivers essentially often get an extra $3 for the extra pickup. Can you blame him for canceling? If you want better service order UberX or better at least. Or write to Uber and tell them they need to pay us more of a percentage on the short runs. Here the rider can be charged $8 but I'll only get about $3.50 of it. It is ridiculous.

Also for all you know he could have had another entitled passenger yelling at him and demanding that he not pick you up or else "I will get you fired!", etc. AS you should know if you are a UE driver sometimes we are damned if we do and damned if we don't.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Why are there so many long responses on this thread.....Im an Uber Driver, not a book reading guy thingy...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It is wrong that you were charged. It wasn't wrong for him to cancel. It is his right as it is his vehicle and he is an independent contractor. We aren't slaves. We don't have pool here but from what I understand drivers essentially often get an extra $3 for the extra pickup. Can you blame him for canceling? If you want better service order UberX or better at least. Or write to Uber and tell them they need to pay us more of a percentage on the short runs. Here the rider can be charged $8 but I'll only get about $3.50 of it. It is ridiculous.
> 
> Also for all you know he could have had another entitled passenger yelling at him and demanding that he not pick you up or else "I will get you fired!", etc. AS you should know if you are a UE driver sometimes we are damned if we do and damned if we don't.





touberornottouber said:


> It is wrong that you were charged. It wasn't wrong for him to cancel. It is his right as it is his vehicle and he is an independent contractor. We aren't slaves. We don't have pool here but from what I understand drivers essentially often get an extra $3 for the extra pickup. Can you blame him for canceling? If you want better service order UberX or better at least. Or write to Uber and tell them they need to pay us more of a percentage on the short runs. Here the rider can be charged $8 but I'll only get about $3.50 of it. It is ridiculous.
> 
> For extra pickups on pool rides, drivers get ONE dollar, not three dollars. One frigging dollar. It's a joke.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

The few times I got a Lyft ping at near same time as Scruber I always take the Lyft ping as Lyft only takes 25% not 50%-60%


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Julescase said:


> For extra pickups on pool rides, drivers get ONE dollar, not three dollars. One frigging dollar. It's a joke.


Wow. $1? And in a urban area where there is lots of traffic? That is ridiculous. I'm so glad we don't have pool or line here.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> We all know you can't "zoom" by and collect a cancellation fee. Unless he put "too many passenger"? Or he was waiting where the map told him and you were oblivious to the fact he was sitting there and didn't try to contact him. Thus he did wait and you were unaware and "zoomed" by because he was pissed you made him wait.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


My thoughts exactly. I don't know how it is withPool but any other a call has to be made before driver can collect cancel fee. Just saying.


----------

